# Save our PETS!



## DBrady (Apr 18, 2013)

SPRING HAS JUST STARTED AND I HAVE SEEN TOO MANY MISSING PET POSTERS!!!

I love my pet, Butters! More than anything! That's why we started 

www.HappyWindow.co.uk 

Every Open Window.....is ALSO A DOOR!!

HappyWindow.co.uk protects the things you love most...your family, pets, possessions & even clothes !

We offer the highest quality adjustable window screens (aka fly screens) on the market designed to help your windows instantly achieve their full potential and you transform your home.

Keeps out bugs, rodents and dust!! 

Fits any sash window. No assembly, no tools, no hassle, no fuss....happiness couldnt be easier to achieve & doesn't cost much.


----------



## DBrady (Apr 18, 2013)

*Get 15% off until April 30th with checkout code: Y4XBI1UE5TRB*


Exclusive discount to Petforums.co.uk

Protect your pets and enjoy the fresh air!!


----------

